# alfine 11 shifter . . .lemon ??



## T mon T (Aug 7, 2007)

say. i have been playing around with a drop-bar set-up for a alfine 11. i was so happy with my progress, i deceided to pull the trigger. 

BUT, my shifter arrives, and it feels like utter garbage. i was using an old xt 8 spd trigger shifter in my mock-ups, but the alfine feels like sora in comparision, maybe worse, strike that, DEFINITELY worse !!. mind you, this is not yet on the bike, just futzing around with the thing. 

so if ya can, please lemme know of yer experiences:

1. what is your overall impression of the alfine 11 shifter quality ?? compare to a known ??

2. how many gears if this thing supposed to give you in one sweep ?? thus far, it appears only two ??

very very disappointed. there is NO comparing this shifter to my old xt 8 spd. is it maybe just a lemon individual unit ??

thanx


----------



## Pinchphlat (Feb 27, 2009)

I have the Alfine 11 shifter, but not the hub as yet (due in about a week). However my impression of the shifter is not as negative when mucking around with it. The movements seem smooth, and the indexing noticeable. I have a set of 2009 xt 9 speed shifters, and the alfine shifter seems to be no different in its performance.

The alfine 11 shifter has a two sweep maximum indexing, with a two way release (i.e. index or thumb activated).

When I build the hub into my bike in the near future, I may be able to give a better judgement of the shifting.


----------



## xJAHx (Oct 28, 2006)

Of what shifter are you speaking? You mention a drop-bar setup, which would be a 23.8 OD bar vs the standard 22.2 OD bar that the mountain shifter would fit. If you are talking about the Shimano shifter, what drop bar are you using? Have you considered the Versa VRS-11?


----------



## T mon T (Aug 7, 2007)

i am speaking of the alfine 11 trigger shifter. there is only one that i know of available from shimano. 

the versa's will not work for me. i am using the alfine set-up on a SS as a way to increase its versatility. i do not want the sti-lever up there when the bike is in SS mode.

i am working fabricating a mount for the standard shimano shifter, that will allow it to be used on a standard drop bar ( any drop bar ). it will be easy-on-easy-off, and work great, i think. 

my question is related to user's all-around experience with the alfine 11 trigger shifter - the one i received feels very balky, and "clunky", and frankly cheap - as compared to the old 8spd XT trigger i had been using as a mock-up during fabrication.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

My Alfine 11 shifter is fantastic. Shifts are positive and smooth.


----------

